# Mic holder



## vincent52100 (Jan 31, 2021)

I was in good will awhile ago and found part of a craftsman drill bit sharpener. Not sure why I bought it but you never know. Today I was trying to measure a part and was having a problem holding both. Pictures of what I did. 5 minute project.


----------



## pacifica (Jan 31, 2021)

I use a hand vise to hold the micrometer and put hand vise in bench vise. Frees up both hands.First time I was able to measure microns accurately with indicator snap micrometer.


----------

